# Ebay related, but not so great



## davencp33 (Oct 12, 2013)

I know people put ebay deals on here, but I thought this was interesting and troubling. 



https://www.google.com/amp/s/finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/ebay-announces-mandatory-collection-social-183053624.html


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i will cancel my account.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

what a load of $HIT!!!!!!! - Im done with this trash. I dont make that much money and I get taxed out the a$$ - Im in school and I get zero financial aid because i have a full time job... but if I sit on my a$$ and dont have a job then I get almost the whole thing paid for... this is a stupid system we live in. I will just sell my items private party, Im not going to pay taxes on ebay sales when im not running a business...


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

yikes


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Wait...the federal threshold is 5k. So who are they reporting 600 dollars to?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Wait...the federal threshold is 5k. So who are they reporting 600 dollars to?


the irs via a 1099 form. 

I tried to close my account just now and they would not let me.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> the irs via a 1099 form.
> 
> I tried to close my account just now and they would not let me.


Right. But unless you earn 5k or more those earnings are considered non reportable.
I made around 3700 doing uber in 2020 and did not get they did not report it. So I'm just wondering who is gonna benefit from all this undo reporting.
I could be wrong. Or it may be out dated info. But 600 dollars is super low.
Edit...did they give you a reason?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Does the shipping cost get included in that $600? If not just list for $1 + shipping. Shipping being the rest of the cost of course. We do not pay tax on the shipping costs when purchasing BUTTTTTTTTTTT we are talking about the greedy government....


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

ebay will charge you for it somehow... I live in Oregon we have no sales tax here (they make it up in other ways trust me) and guess what.. when I sell on ebay I have to pay ebay a percent.. seller fees and that percent or "final value fee" not only includes the item price which is completely fair and reasonable (besides that its a high percent) but ebay is now including TAXES in the total amount that sellers pay ebay a percentage of fees on...

So lets say I sell an item for $100 before taxes, and $120 after taxes
Ebay used to take a final value fee of the item and the shipping.. shipping makes sense because before they did that sellers were selling $1 items with $100 shipping to get out of paying ebay fees.. thats cool, i get it.. but listen to what I am about to say next...

Well NOW ebay says oh you sold an item for $100 and your customer had to pay $20 sales tax? Were now charging you the ebay 13% fee on the taxes too! so now its the whole item price, shipping price and SALES TAX that ebay charges a percent on to the seller.

This may seem small but on large ticket items it adds up and i believe its just morally wrong for ebay to be charging a final value fee on TAXES... what the serious F*cK!???


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

cman said:


> what a load of $HIT!!!!!!! - Im done with this trash. I dont make that much money and I get taxed out the a$$ - Im in school and I get zero financial aid because i have a full time job... but if I sit on my a$$ and dont have a job then I get almost the whole thing paid for... this is a stupid system we live in. I will just sell my items private party, Im not going to pay taxes on ebay sales when im not running a business...


No not satting on your ASs it`s the kid`s who live at home get more free **** then a guy a who works part-time and have a family that gets No Financial Help trying to go to college...speaking from experience .


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm out, i closed out my account. So far this year i have eliminated facebook, twitter, tiktok and now ebay.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Just closed my account, thanks for the heads up. Ebay went downhill when they parted with paypal. F’em


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> I'm out, i closed out my account. So far this year i have eliminated facebook, twitter, tiktok and now ebay.



yeah I do not see myself using their platform anymore.. they have been shooting themselves in the foot for quite a while now with the fees and all that crap. I only keep facebook because i use it for buying/selling car audio gear but I always try here first.. I like the car audio groups on facebook also.. but the rest of it is trash.. im so tired of seeing political debates and arguments between people in the comments.. I just cannot stand it.. I just want to enjoy myself and read about car audio or home audio.. but it seems i still end up running into COVID or political debates on there... I have to try hard to stay away from that stuff on facebook.. I have actually made it a personal rule to stictly avoid any topics, people or pages that talk about the vaccine or politics because it just gets really nasty and rude and all you see is the worst side of people nomatter what side of the situation you feel you are on..


----------



## chemical_brother (Feb 7, 2007)

Looks like eBay is doing this to comply with the changes the IRS put in line for 1099-K threshold filings, enabled by the American Rescue Plan Act. It appears to be an attempt for the government to more closely & accurately monitor gig worker's income through e-commerce: The IRS Is Bringing Some Major Changes To 1099-K Reporting 2021

"According to this study conducted by the IRS Tax Gap, about 80% of the gig economy workers who earn less than $20,000 in a year from a company don’t receive a 1099-K. This means thousands of gig workers are misreporting their incomes, which is resulting in misreported and/or underreported income. "


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

chemical_brother said:


> Looks like eBay is doing this to comply with the changes the IRS put in line for 1099-K threshold filings, enabled by the American Rescue Plan Act. It appears to be an attempt for the government to more closely & accurately monitor gig worker's income through e-commerce: The IRS Is Bringing Some Major Changes To 1099-K Reporting 2021
> 
> "According to this study conducted by the IRS Tax Gap, about 80% of the gig economy workers who earn less than $20,000 in a year from a company don’t receive a 1099-K. This means thousands of gig workers are misreporting their incomes, which is resulting in misreported and/or underreported income. "


I was just about to post this same thing. It took me like a while to figure it all out. 
But ya from the few I've talked to that use uber to mess around have said they ha e never made Enough to file. 
But in reality you could do 19 on each platform and if you include door dash and one other I can't remember the name of. You could make 76 grande q year. With no reporting or taxation.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

It’s not “ebay”, it’s “payment processors”. eBay decided to become their own payment processor but it looks like it will also apply to anyone who uses PayPal, Zelle, facebook, etc.

what a massive headache. 

This pisses me off since I’ve got a garage full of stuff I bought years ago and will likely eventually sell at a loss or break even, but will not be able to prove it since I don’t have receipts from, like, 2005. I guess estimate what I paid and hope I don’t get audited?


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

It's not ebay, IRS rules are changed, and soon the same will be applied to all online payment methods if you get money for something you sold. 
But the point is... I buy an used amplifier here or elsewhere for $500, then I am going to sell it after few months on ebay for $450, and it's considered "taxable income"? 😤
It's also crazy ebay collect tax on the total amount including shipping cost!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah I was going to say it's every place that you sell stuff for a profit. These are not new laws either. They are just trying enforce them. The threshold hold for issuing a 1099 is 600. Not income. 

The Bills stadium is right in the middle of a residential area. Houses on 3 sides right to the parking lot. So obviously people let fans park in their yards for a reasonable fee. This has been going on since the 70's all off a sudden a couple years ago it start hurting society and they wanted people to get business permits and file tax returns along the same lines. These were just people trying to make a few extra bucks for dealing with a stadium in their neighborhood. They are trying to find money everywhere but the top. 

I honestly think taxing eBay should happen. We should all pay taxes for earning if some have too. However $600 a year is an extremely low threshold for garage sale items. Oh wait you're supposed to pay tax on garage sales too. 😞


----------



## JimL (Sep 22, 2021)

cman said:


> what a load of $HIT!!!!!!! - Im done with this trash. I dont make that much money and I get taxed out the a$$ - Im in school and I get zero financial aid because i have a full time job... but if I sit on my a$$ and dont have a job then I get almost the whole thing paid for... this is a stupid system we live in. I will just sell my items private party, Im not going to pay taxes on ebay sales when im not running a business...


Make sure we all thank Biden for punishing's people for trying to get ahead. If you have a hobby and repair things and resell for a small profit and you sell an item for $ 600.00 It may be hard to prove how much money and time you actually put into the item you sold and keeping receipts of every part you replaced will prove difficult or impossible.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Has nothing to do with Biden. These laws have been in place for many years. Don't ruin another thread with politics. We're already talking about rules here we don't need to get emotions in to it.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> Has nothing to do with Biden. These laws have been in place for many years. Don't ruin another thread with politics. We're already talking about rules here we don't need to get emotions in to it.


I agree, I can’t stand Biden, but this stuff goes through regardless of who is in office. They’re practically the same anyway. Every election year abortion is the first thing they talk about in the debates. Of all things in the country, the media focus on abortion to kick off the dog and pony show. 

I’m about ready to hook up with a philipino girl and move in with her and gtfo here. I hear your money goes a long way over there.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Granite said:


> …
> I’m about ready to hook up with a philipino girl and move in with her and gtfo here. I hear your money goes a long way over there.


You are going to Tagalog ?


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

eBay has it’s place, for used items that can’t be purchased through brick and mortar. eBay used to be awesome because it there was no double taxation on used items. Slow death to the constitution unfortunately.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Holmz said:


> You are going to Tagalog ?


Seems to be the only sane move to make. Don’t know how to get out of here though.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Holmz said:


> You are going to Tagalog ?


Tagalog is the language, Olongapo is where you want to go


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Theslaking said:


> Has nothing to do with Biden. These laws have been in place for many years. Don't ruin another thread with politics. We're already talking about rules here we don't need to get emotions in to it.


Yes it is Biden. The mandatory reporting amount was $10,000 before Biden got elected. He changed it to $600.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You're wrong. I've had to report $600 or more for the 20 years I've been filling.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> You're wrong. I've had to report $600 or more for the 20 years I've been filling.


Correct, thats IF you are given a 10-99. I was under the impression that ebay is just now requiring a 10-99.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

And internet businesses have always been required to report/use 1099's it's just now getting enforced.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Theslaking said:


> You're wrong. I've had to report $600 or more for the 20 years I've been filling.


600 or more on what? Are you talking about personal or business transactions? And thankfully, it looks like the Biden admin has retracted that $600 personal and business reporting requirement thanks to the republicans saying all of them would vote against it. It's back to $10,000.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> Tagalog is the language, Olongapo is where you want to go


Yeah but “Olongapo’ing with the girlfriend” doesn’t sound as good as “Tagalog’ing with her”.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Patriot83 said:


> 600 or more on what? Are you talking about personal or business transactions? And thankfully, it looks like the Biden admin has retracted that $600 personal and business reporting requirement thanks to the republicans saying all of them would vote against it. It's back to $10,000.


It would be nice if this was true. I mean, less hassle for me, and better for folks committing tax evasion, which I am not. But I’d get to do less paperwork.

but I am guessing it is patriot’s usual confused bs. eBay is as of now still saying it will require this, and since it would take an amendment to a law to make it happen, I just don’t see how any of what he said makes any sense.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Holmz said:


> Yeah but “Olongapo’ing with the girlfriend” doesn’t sound as good as “Tagalog’ing with her”.


No explanation needed.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

SQ_Bronco said:


> It would be nice if this was true. I mean, less hassle for me, and better for folks committing tax evasion, which I am not. But I’d get to do less paperwork.
> 
> but I am guessing it is patriot’s usual confused bs. eBay is as of now still saying it will require this, and since it would take an amendment to a law to make it happen, I just don’t see how any of what he said makes any sense.


Once again, your socialist obsession is muddling your brain. This is straight out of the article listed:

*"This change comes after President Biden signed the American Rescue Plan Act of 2021 back in March. This new tax reporting law is part of IRS efforts to streamline 1099 reporting and tax compliance."*

Here's an article stating the Biden administration's proposed policy that apparently was nixed because of all the outrage over it. I know the communist sites you get your news from didn't report on this. I guess you missed the Treasury Secretary on all the news shows when it happened trying to justify it. Ebay may have taken precautionary steps. I'm not a business owner or sell anything on Ebay so I don't know what Ebay's previous policy was but it seems to all come from the tax policies Biden was proposing earlier this year. 
Biden revises proposal to have IRS monitor bank accounts more closely. Here's how it would work - MarketWatch


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, here’s what the irs says, today. Maybe they’ve got it wrong.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

In other words the irs has free rein to peer into our lives to see if there’s anything they may be missing out on from now on. Worse, they’ve been known to use their power to harass people based on political affiliation. This just makes it easier to do, and is all part of the ongoing divide and conquer scheme that is in place to divert the impending revolution into a civil war. Humans are so predictable.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Granite said:


> In other words the irs has free rein to peer into our lives to see if there’s anything they may be missing out on from now on. Worse, they’ve been known to use their power to harass people based on political affiliation. This just makes it easier to do, and is all part of the ongoing divide and conquer scheme .....


Agreed. State power, and the corrupt people who seek and wield it, are so predictable.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Grinder said:


> Agreed. State power, and the people who seek and wield it, are so predictable.


Tends to? Humans will instinctively want more power - we are insatiable. And there’s very little holding anyone back because the only reason most people do the right thing is because there’s something in it for them. When the prospect of more power outweighs doing the right thing for the greater good, corruption is always the result. The only thing holding back absolute power is the check from competition wanting they’re own piece of the pie. 

We have to be civilized and pretend everything is cool, lest society breakdown into chaos. Being civilized is a human construct that, although ingrained into our minds from birth, is still an illusion that can easily devolve into delusion when it is exploited for the benefit of the powerful.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Granite said:


> Tends to? Humans will instinctively want more power - we are insatiable. And there’s very little holding anyone back because the only reason most people do the right thing is because there’s something in it for them. When the prospect of more power outweighs doing the right thing for the greater good, corruption is always the result. The only thing holding back absolute power is the check from competition wanting they’re own piece of the pie.
> 
> We have to be civilized and pretend everything is cool, lest society breakdown into chaos. Being civilized is a human construct that, although ingrained into our minds from birth, is still an illusion that can easily devolve into delusion when it is exploited for the benefit of the powerful.


I respectfully disagree. Humans are not all the same. We are ruled by a handful of sociopaths and psychopaths.

Apologies to OP for diverting the thread.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Grinder said:


> I respectfully disagree. Humans are not all the same. We are ruled by a handful of sociopaths and psychopaths.
> 
> Apologies to OP for diverting the thread.


Sure there are different people living different moral lifestyles. I’m just saying that most humans don’t do well with power, and even worse as they amass more. It should be unsurprising the higher up the chain you go, the more they compromise their integrity and become sociopaths. Someone’s got to lead though.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Granite said:


> Sure there are different people living different moral lifestyles. I’m just saying that most humans don’t do well with power, and even worse as they amass more. It should be unsurprising the higher up the chain you go, the more they compromise their integrity and become sociopaths. *Someone’s got to lead though*.


Children need the leadership of their parents ...in order to become full-fledged adults who neither want nor "need" to be led/ruled.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Every thread yo????every. Single. One.


Grinder said:


> Children need the leadership of their parents ...in order to become full-fledged adults who neither want nor "need" to be led/ruled.


Ot this ****....pay your taxes or get the f...k outta America. 
Go play with the queen qnd give up to 60 percent of gross income. 
Or....head to Thailand with your....."girlfriends"....
You guys must get paid to do this or you just a good bot. Either way....OT this ****


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Every thread yo????every. Single. One.
> 
> 
> Ot this ****....pay your taxes or get the f...k outta America.
> ...


What happened? Did I miss something?


----------



## Cheetah-kins (Mar 10, 2020)

This thread is an example of why I rarely visit this site.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Granite said:


> What happened? Did I miss something?


Ya....


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Just closed all my listing on ebay.
It's not only because of IRS, eBay totally SUCK! Last item I sold, I see ebay taking fees from item cost, plus shipping plus fees!! Basically we're going to pay eBay fees on the taxes he collect and the shipping cost! And it's almost the 13% of the total!! No thank you! 

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## davencp33 (Oct 12, 2013)

A new twist to my original post.....









IRS Delays $600 Tax Reporting Rule for Venmo, Etsy Sellers


The Internal Revenue Service is delaying a requirement for e-commerce platforms, including Venmo, PayPal, Cash App and Etsy, to send tax forms to customers who have transactions of more than $600.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

mark3004 said:


> Just closed all my listing on ebay.
> It's not only because of IRS, eBay totally SUCK! Last item I sold, I see ebay taking fees from item cost, plus shipping plus fees!! Basically we're going to pay eBay fees on the taxes he collect and the shipping cost! And it's almost the 13% of the total!! No thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk



This has been a rule for a very long time. It seems crazy but it is entirely necessary UNLESS eBay implements a shipping cost "Limit"

Essentially what happened in the past is sellers would list a $100 item for $10 plus $90 in shipping. Well eBay would get ripped off on the final value fee because sellers would only be paying seller fees on the $10 on a $100 item.

Because of this eBay implemented the rule where you pay final value fee on shipping.

I personally believe they could have implemented a shipping cap for a certain size item.. but there would always be some grey area in there so eBay figured they would just charge the final value fee on shipping. This I personally do not have an issue with, I see the reasoning of why they needed to do it, simply because people were manipulating the system to pay less fees.



*What I do have a major issue with is the following....*

---eBay is now charging a final value fee on TAXES!!!! I live in Oregon so we don't have sales tax here... but when people out of state buy my products I pay a final value fee on TAX that they had to pay.. like serious WTF!!!? WTF!? That is some a$$ backwards BS if I have ever heard of any... it is beyond ridiculous.

Anyways, I have moved onto facebook or online forums to make my sales now for the most part. I still sell on eBay but I increase my price accordingly which is pretty steep so it often scares off potential buyers.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

These are the tax laws that have been around forever. If you do your own taxes it always asks if you have online sales or taxes due. Everyone not claiming taxes is performing tax evasion, myself included. All we need to do is be rich enough to use all the loopholes to pay no taxes at all.

eBay already collects taxes whn you sell, the seller doesn't get it. SO I'm assuming little will happen other than the IRS knowing who collected the income from the sale


----------

